# Natural gourami biotope???



## Jack21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would really like to make a natural biotope for my three spot gouramis in my 55g, anyone on here done it?
Just looking for any suggestions on what plants i could use?
Does their natural environment have blackwater?
What other fish could i have with the gouramis?
Pics would be great!! 
Thanks,


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

If im not mistaken, three spot gourami is the same as the Blue Gourami. Take a look at the profile of the blue gourami and it will tell you what kind of biotope they are naturally found in.


----------



## Jack21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think i'm gonna go for the SE asia blackwater biotope. Looks interesting,
What types of plants should i use? Crypts? Hygrophila? Nymphaea?

This i am very stuck on, what is the best substrate for a SE asia blackwater tank? Gravel? Sand? A mixture?

Cheers,


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

gravel is easier to clean but sandy bottom is like what is found naturally in the fishes habitat


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh Em Gee... Kitten, i havent seen you around in a looooong time...

For SE Asian biotopes, a variety of crypts with hairgrass and lotus plants seem to be the simplest and easiest biotope to set up.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hi Sincrisis i knoooooww :lol: been really busy with rl and traveling but still i'm back since i missed you guys :-D


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back kitten!

@Jack21: For substrate, there is an grade of gravel that is ultrafine. It is small, about 1-2mm in diameter. This will be big enough to avoid major compaction issues, but will be fine enough to still look a lot like the appropriate biotope look you are looking for. Sometimes they are sold under sand, and other times sold under fine grade gravel.


----------

